# Stealth paws



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi people,
I 'stumbled on this site www.stealth-paws.com and i was really impressed with the training of their adult dogs. I became a little 'concerned' when i saw their puppy training videos-the 6 week old puppies were doing suit work, chasing a decoy over fire and a lot of ladder climbing for the 6 month olds. Even though the puppies all seemed to enjoy it i was wondering if this is 'right'.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f18/check-video-out-14653/

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f23/tell-me-what-do-you-think-16200/


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Here is a site for you to check out.

http://www.chimerakennels.com/

Also *mod edit*kennels.


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi Mr Jeff,
Why did you say chimera kennels is *mod edit*. I'm kinda surprised cos i am on their forum, seen their videos and all. I'd be happy to know your experiences with them sir.

Kindest regards


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

Are you training KNPV Bandogs? LOL.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Take the discussion private. Do not bring discussions from other forums here. 

DFrost


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi sir,
Sorry, i think you got me wrong, my initial post wasn't even on chimera. Anyway i am not interested in discussing chimera was just surprised at jeff's reply. I DON'T TRAIN BANDOGS IN KNPV LOLX100 Would be glad to see some that can though...You must be a comedian!!!!


----------

